# Bus Bar Sizing help



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Your connectivity scheme doesn't make any sense, nor does "let's design it for the longest distance". 

What are the dimensions of the pack in cm/mm/inches, take your pick? 

Number of arrayed cells....x cells by y cells?


----------



## MathisLaurant (Feb 21, 2017)

sorry... how about a picture instead.
Front and back shown below
the bus bar in question is the one in red.
everything is done in mm.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I'd go with an empirical approach by building a small test rig if you want to be thorough. You're doing what Tesla does, so using their bus plate thickness should get you close enough, I'd think. There are tools out there, but not worth the time or trouble vs just setting a plate up on a power supply and measuring it.

How were you planning to attach your fusible links and what are you using for those?


----------



## MathisLaurant (Feb 21, 2017)

i am thinking of doing Ribbon strips or wire bonding and laser weld to the terminals.
the design is still pending. my concen is just that one bus bar design at the moment and how to estimate based on the cross sectional are and the thermodynamics


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

"Thermal design".

"Thermodynamics" comes into play when you undersize it and it blows up.

That aside, empirical is the way I would do it, unless you're an Ansys or Comsol jockey.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> You're doing what Tesla does...


Yes, or more specifically, what Tesla did for the Model S and X. The Model 3 and Y have a different bus plate design, which might be interesting to look at since this is still at the design stage.

Other than that, you two seem to have a handle on this subject and I don't have anything useful to contribute.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

It seems to me that because current flows in the 'series' direction i.e. up-and-down in the pics you posted, not left-to-right, if the busbar is 100 mm wide then you should use that cross-section area i.e. 100 * 5 mm^2.


----------



## MathisLaurant (Feb 21, 2017)

Frank said:


> It seems to me that because current flows in the 'series' direction i.e. up-and-down in the pics you posted, not left-to-right, if the busbar is 100 mm wide then you should use that cross-section area i.e. 100 * 5 mm^2.


so you are saying the direct of current is the the cross section to use in the calculation, Correct?


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

MathisLaurant said:


> so you are saying the direct of current is the the cross section to use in the calculation, Correct?


Yes. If the top group of cells is "+" and it's connected to the group of "-" cells below it, then the cross section area of the copper between them is what is carrying current (or holes, depending on which model of current flow you use).

Another way to think of it is to replace the busbar with a piece of wire of equivalent area. You may be surprised... 






AWG - American Wire Gauge Current Ratings


Amp ratings vs. US AWG wire gauges.




www.engineeringtoolbox.com


----------



## Ghey Thunder (Oct 8, 2020)

This is a table a dude on endlessphere made. I think it might not be completely accurate however but more on the concervative going by my remarks highlighted in yellow. I had to convert it from Excel to pdf so it might be difficult to read.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Ghey Thunder said:


> This is a table a dude on endlessphere made. I think it might not be completely accurate however but more on the concervative going by my remarks highlighted in yellow. I had to convert it from Excel to pdf so it might be difficult to read.


Mind putting up the Excel as well?


----------



## Ghey Thunder (Oct 8, 2020)

I am unable to attach excel files through the paper clip attachment button. Any other way of doing it?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You can filehost it and point to the link to the file if nothing else on here works.

Or, just change the file extension to .jpg, post it with the paperclip as a "picture" and we can manually change it back to the excel extension (tell us which one it was). I'm hoping it won't corrupt the file by compressing it as a jpg, of course. I don't expect it to.


----------



## MathisLaurant (Feb 21, 2017)

yeah, the Excel would be extremely helpful!


----------

